# Controlled Delivery Devices



## tanuki (Aug 23, 2012)

Heard stories about pigs using electronic beacons in controlled deliveries, then busting your door down because you are the scum of the earth obviously when ya open the package. Pigs meant only to those wasting tax payer dollars on victimless crimes to get an easy promotion. God forbid you do actual police work.

schellelectronics(dot)net/transmitters.html

So apparently this stuff is being marketed to LE. Only has a battery life of two hours. What's to prevent someone who isn't me from waiting seeing it and chucking the stuff into my jerk of a neighbor's yard?

Any of yous know of other devices being used?


----------



## DF (Aug 23, 2012)

Never heard of this.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 23, 2012)

This is news to me and seems like a waste of money for LE.


----------



## tanuki (Aug 23, 2012)

It was in Rick Collins legal muscle explaining controlled deliveries. Read it happens occasionally. Sometimes LE likes you to open up the present they left for ya.

From Rick Collin's book Legal Muscle:
Given the headaches presented by savvy suspects, law enforcers are taking a new approach: wiring the package to signal when it’s opened. When someone opens a package, that’s good evidence that he’s the one who knowingly intended to possess it, right? It might even be stronger evidence than signing for it. The application for the search warrant will request authorization to execute the raid once the signal goes off. Several jurisdictions have begun using electronic signaling devices, typically AT-4’s, to confirm that a target has opened his package. No part of the device is visible unless the package is opened. It makes no audible sound but transmits an alert signal to a remote receiver manned by the agents. These devices are perfect in cases where a signature request might spook the target. An AT-4 can make the difference between a botched operation and a valid arrest and raid. Be aware that it’s likely the wave of the future. [For a complete discussion of controlled deliveries, check out Legal Muscle].


----------



## Spongy (Aug 23, 2012)

Fascinating read, thanks for posting this up!  I have heard nothing of this, but I could see how this may be an issue in the future.  I still maintain that it is a waste of LE Budget, but I am biased


----------



## tanuki (Aug 23, 2012)

Spongy said:


> Fascinating read, thanks for posting this up!  I have heard nothing of this, but I could see how this may be an issue in the future.  I still maintain that it is a waste of LE Budget, but I am biased



It beats going after drug dealers that shoot back and doing actual police work. I mean one vial is a hundred units of whatever BS they decided. With two vials and 100 pills you're a drug kingpin. Street value of 1000000000000000000 bucks.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 23, 2012)

Waoooo this is some crazy Bullshit....Thnx for this post


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 23, 2012)

Spongy said:


> Fascinating read, thanks for posting this up!  I have heard nothing of this, but I could see how this may be an issue in the future.  I still maintain that it is a waste of LE Budget, but I am biased



Agree with this 100%. AAS users make for easy targets and are (typically) NOT gun-toting gangster types. Far easier to bust than the average G' who is likely packing, has a record and won't willingly go back to prison for his 3rd strike. 

LE priorities are way off the mark in the USA IMO. Seems their intent is no longer to diminish violent crime and preserve public safety but to simply prolong their own existence through financial and propaganda means by fleecing the public at large (traffic tickets) and via non-threatening 'busts' which the media can then blow-up into the drug bust of the century.


----------



## Jada (Aug 23, 2012)

Dame that's crazy!!! Thanks for the read


----------



## Jawey (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks like now when I get my package im driving 10-20miles to a dark parking lot at night then take the goods outta the box and leaving the box in the middle of the parking lot.. With the adress label cut off of course


----------



## Mr P (Aug 23, 2012)

NICE thread  I will use a metal detector from now on


----------



## Mr P (Aug 23, 2012)

I mean one of those spy shop device that detect bugs and shit


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 23, 2012)

I cannot believe that law enforcement is spending time and money on this stupid shit. They waste all these resources trying to get steroids off the market, and while their backs are turned, 50 Cent is bringing crack in by the '64 Impala load. I think it is time that we demand intelligence from the organizations that are designed to protect us from robbers,rapists, and murderers. I don't know about you guys, but I don't want to be protected from a couple vials of tren and a Dbol tab or two. I think this is a classic case of,"Well, since we can't do anything about mind-altering, addictive drugs, let's focus on stupid shit we CAN do something about." Don't get me started.


----------



## beasto (Aug 23, 2012)

They're not going to waste their time on small packs, now what they have used these for are for "drops" to see exactly where the "drugs' change hands. And they will do this numerous times to somewhat figure a route.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 24, 2012)

And that is why i dont open my packets... I cut a hole on the side of it and extract the contents... Imma have to get me one ofthem nifty DUKE systems the military uses to jam radio signals...


----------



## Tilltheend (Aug 24, 2012)

I've heard of it, its not a waste of money just more evidence against you in court.


----------



## tanuki (Sep 16, 2012)

Wanted to bump this cause it took forever to find this story


Man Arrested for Importing Steroids

Authorities arrested an Augusta man Tuesday after he signed for a package from the post office containing illegal steroids from Venezuela, according to a Richmond County Sheriff's Office report. Police charged John Dough, 25, of the 200 block of Charlestowne Way, with possession of testosterone, methyltestosterone and Stanazol. They also charged him with marijuana possession, obstruction of a law officer and interference with government property, the report states.

Postal inspector Ron Williams delivered a parcel containing the steroids, addressed to another man at Charlestowne Way, about 1:30 p.m. Tuesday. The package had been seized by the U.S. Customs Service in Miami, said Allan Rollins, narcotics investigator with the Richmond County Sheriff's Office.

Mr. Dough told Mr. Williams that the package was for him and signed the other man's name. When he tried to open it, an alarm installed inside alerted sheriff's investigators and a U.S. Customs agent who entered the residence on a search warrant, the report states.

When officers entered the house, Mr. Dough was on the back porch throwing items into the woods. During the arrest, Mr. Dough tried to pick up investigator Mathue Phares and slam him to the ground, according to the report.

During a subsequent search, officers found two bottles of Stanazol, about 10 vials of testosterone and 50 tablets of methyltestosterone in the woods behind the residence and about 2 grams of marijuana inside a kitchen drawer, the report states.

Mr. Rollins said the amount of steroids was ``considerable'' but that since Mr. Ham is a bodybuilder it may have been for his personal use only.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 16, 2012)

Damn,is this for over seas orders or DOM?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow...Big Brother, Mates...he's in the house...


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Sep 16, 2012)

That is wrong on so many levels. A multi-agency coordinated raid using high tech devices, targeted against an individual receiving a small amount of a controlled substance, that they admit may be for personal use.  Purely speculation but either this guy pissed off local LE some how, or The agencies had purchased the equipment and had to use it to justify a line item in their budget for next year.  Either way it is a corrupt use of power and trust.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 16, 2012)

I dont like going into post offices.

Most of the post office employees are lazy or incompetent.  Then there is the one in every office that thinks he/she is a fed and will do ANYTHING to be a part of the system.  Including sending a federal terrorist to your house over something he thinks is fishy.


----------



## hawks58 (Sep 17, 2012)

I really don't see state and below using this. I could see this more at the DEA/Customs level to try and establish possible routes and connections of stuff entering the country. 95% of the time they don't want the end user, just sometimes the end user gets snatched. Look at the example posted, 10 vials of test...to some DEA/Customs guy that could've been what they considered going to a dealer not an end user. Otherwise I think they would of just destroyed the pack and sent the usual letter, much less expensive.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 17, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> And that is why i dont open my packets... I cut a hole on the side of it and extract the contents... Imma have to get me one ofthem nifty DUKE systems the military uses to jam radio signals...



I have Lulu open all my packs.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 17, 2012)

tanuki said:


> Wanted to bump this cause it took forever to find this story
> 
> 
> Man Arrested for Importing Steroids
> ...




Okay first of all they say the arrest warrant was issued for John Dough? Seriously? John Fucking Doe?

Then in the last sentence they call him "Mr. Ham"? 

Anyone else confused? This is in Georgia by the way... fuckers.


----------



## hawks58 (Sep 17, 2012)

Didnt even notice that. Just read it again...he also signed for it. Really i wonder what the point of the alarm was then.  Just to gain access to his house? What if he opened it somewhere else, still enough probale for a warrant to search the house?


----------



## Riff_raff (Jul 28, 2022)

tanuki said:


> Heard stories about pigs using electronic beacons in controlled deliveries, then busting your door down because you are the scum of the earth obviously when ya open the package. Pigs meant only to those wasting tax payer dollars on victimless crimes to get an easy promotion. God forbid you do actual police work.
> 
> schellelectronics(dot)net/transmitters.html
> 
> ...


I know someone that was arrested exactly this way. He was getting cocaine from Puerto Rico in the mail (or fex Ed I don't remember which cuz he used both) he also had others doing this for him as well. He had gotten that package and he didn't open it for a few hrs. When he opened it, they broke the door down and arrested him. I guess they were trying to prove that it was his because he opened it. That became part of the evidence at trial. There was a gps tracker and something that let them know it had been opened as it was happening. What he didn't know was they also raided his nephews house earlier and intercepted the package that was sent there as well. His nephew and some other ppl were arrested that day as well. All together I think they nabbed like 12 or 13 ppl in this big coke and heroin ring. Only the 2 ppl were picked up with the packages, the others were targeted in a coordinated tactical plan in which they raised a bunch of houses across the city simultaneously.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 28, 2022)

tanuki said:


> and about 2 grams of marijuana inside a kitchen drawer, the report states.



Why even include this ^^^^ so fucking stupid


----------



## eazy (Jul 28, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Why even include this ^^^^ so fucking stupid


In 2012, where this thread is from, it might have been a bigger deal.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jul 29, 2022)

2 grams of marijuana was their BIG bust of the year.  Reminds me of the massive bust for donut crumbs they claimed to be meth.  Cops of all people should be very familiar with what the powder sugar off a donut looks like.  

Slic.


----------

